# Floating top coffeetable



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Side tables on their way!

Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool I like that. Tell us more about it, what wood was used / finish used.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking table. Is that an adaptation from the wood magazine project? I've got some bubinga and curly maple waiting to become those side tables.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice piece. It should be a welcomed addition of any living room.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is just beautiful. Very nice work indeed. thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## ArchieOval (Oct 23, 2011)

The dark staining looks good.

____________
Archie >> Painters and Decorators in London


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice Table !!!*

Very Nice.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments! Still working on the side tables. Little set back, the baby sander needed some repairs. All is well now, and back to work.

This coffee table is indeed from the Wood issue. It is made from Walnut and Hickory Two coats of shellac, 3 coats satin poly. No stain. The top is laminated (cutting board style). 18" high, 22" wide 40" long.

Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Nice looking table. Is that an adaptation from the wood magazine project? I've got some bubinga and curly maple waiting to become those side tables.


 
Yes it is. When I looked at the height in the plans, I had to change it. That wasn't going to do. 30" to me is about the height of a desk or what not. Way to high for a side table for my tastes. I took off 8" with a height of 22". Let me know what you do.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's some pic's of the tops for the sidetables


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*like sugar...*

SWEEEEEET!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*The Side tables*









Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dark top with an off white base. Very nice.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

Nice set of furniture you have crafted. !!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hester's Dad (Dec 23, 2011)

Really nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wajoe (May 29, 2010)

Nice! I love floating designs... might borrow this idea if I ever have the time to venture into furniture


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice work. Lovely table and may I say a nice neat workshop.


----------



## Jun8 (Apr 14, 2013)

Really nice thanks for sharing. 

Painters and Decorators in London


----------

